#   Windows XP

## R2009+

!
   ,    :      250        Windows XP.           ,    ....
     -      Windows     ....  
   ,   Windows      .   !

----------

?     ,               Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Alex Plutoff

-  http://thinkit.ru/blog/viewblog/314/ 
...    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

P.S.   ,  (Windows   HDD)  ?.. 
-              (     )  ...  ,   ,       :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

*  1* 

- ,     /,    /    ,       -    http://www.google.com.ua/search?clie...utf-8&oe=utf-8

----------


## R2009+

! :Smiley:       ,  Windows "",        .          ???
           ....      ""  . ???      ,,          ...   ,      :Smiley:  -   (F :Cool:          ...   . 
         Windows    ,        ....    :Smiley:

----------


## PavelA

> ""  . ?


  ,   .   ,  .
  : ,     . 
  :      .
       ,    .

----------

